# Why the duck has a short tail...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello All,

I am very new to classical music (see my introduction post). I have learned that there are and have been several Native composers one of which is Louis W Ballard. 
I also understand that he composed a piece of music (concerto) for Native flute and orchestra. The piece is called Why the duck has a short tail. Has anyone heard it? Can you suggest where I might find it? Thanks for any help.

I wish you Peace
Hawk


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I have searched the internet for either an audio sample or location where I might find this music. No luck yet  Any suggestions? Thanks...

Peace
Hawk


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Hawk,

I too am coming up empty handed in this search. Found one link but it turned out to be a dead url. Checked Rhapsody, wasn't there either. I'll keep looking, though. 

Kh


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi Kh,

I appreciate your effort!! Have you heard of the composer Louis W Ballard? I found some info about him on a couple websites; FNCI (First Nations Composers Initiative) and Sequenza (don't remember the rest of the name)
Does the library of congress have classical music? 

Peace
Hawk


----------



## kettinge (May 3, 2013)

Hello Hawk,

I realize that your post is old but wanted to get an update. Were you able to find a recording of Why the Duck Has a Short Tail? It was performed many times. I found one reference in a newspaper article referring to a recording by Ars Nova Ars Antiqua Recordings Inc. that was to include that work and another by Ballard. I have not been able to locate the recording or any more information. Other possibilities would be to see if any of the orchestras have archives of performances. I am currently writing my dissertation on the chamber works of Ballard.

Take care,
K.E. Ettinger


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi K.E,

No luck finding a recording but recently I had a discussion with someone on Facebook who is a composer/classical musician and has the sheet music. He was friends with Louis. While I can not read music I am hoping to obtain a copy of the music. Will post here once more info becomes available...


----------



## byzpriest (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a tape, not sure if audio or video, which I have had for about 30+ years of this piece. I would be happy to donate it to a place which would be able to make it available to those seeking it??? I was at Navajo College in the 1960 and 70s. Directed a conference on Native American music and storytelling, "old" tradition and "new" tradition.


----------

